# Fancy betta genetics and question



## Tyler (Jul 29, 2012)

On aquabid, many bettas are labeled as "fancy". I understand this means having three or more colors on the betta. I was wondering how such bettas are bred. Also, are they just multi-colored marble bettas?


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes they are just multi coloured marble betta.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 29, 2012)

Ok, they are still my favorite type of bettas. The HMPK's tend to be better looking though


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Fancy is a marketing name for marble. You see even 2 color fish called fancy. To get the best ones breed solid to marble. Example.. royal blue to a blue marble. Get the best pattern that way.


----------

